
How a Church Deacon Found the Biggest Prime Number Yet - IntronExon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/26/science/prime-number-mersenne-church.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=3&pgtype=sectionfront
======
mkempe
tldr: he set up computers to participate in the Great Internet Mersenne Prime
Search; obviously the computer result has no relation to that person's
religious role. In other news, the NYT are minor-league trolling.

~~~
nercht12
You could say that, as far as trolling is concerned, the NYT is a PRIME
suspect. XD

